
Beware of the Tricks Used By Clients To Manipulate Freelancers - robdoherty2
http://smashinghub.com/beware-of-the-tricks-used-by-clients-to-manipulate-freelancers.htm
======
rietta
As others have pointed out already, the article is perhaps not the greatest.
But it is a fun short read nonetheless.

I think the section on Fear struck home the most where she wrote, "This
technique is being used by every other person. The best way to get something
done from other person is to from a fear in him of losing something that is
very important and this is exactly what most clients or employers do. From the
fear of getting fired or staying out of work, people agree with working on the
terms of manipulator."

Walk away power is so vitally important either as a freelancer, agency owner,
or even an employee. This is where managing personal finances and business
finances to the point that you do not _need_ their money _right now_ is very
huge.

Also interesting about this point is that it goes both ways. Often times the
client needs the developer more than the developer needs the particular
client. Sometimes they realize this and other times they may not. That's just
all part of the big game of life, I suppose.

------
gregd
Not to jump on the bandwagon, but I dismissed this article a few paragraphs
in. Horribly written, terrible pictures and didn't really present the
information I was after.

"One way to trick freelancers with little or no time, is to write an
attention-grabbing headline and follow it up with nothing. Job done..."

Bah.

------
generalpf
Oh man, those stock photos... I had to make sure I wasn't at angelfire.com.

------
obviouslygreen
By running over the headings while attempting to ignore the pictures, this
does look like it probably has what I was hoping for -- at least some good
information as a warning to newbie freelancers regarding what to watch out for
when hiring clients.

However... yeah, as noted in other comments here, I can't see how anyone would
get through this and take it seriously enough to let it impact their
professional lives given the poor writing, editing, and the copious amount of
garbage framing what might be a few good pointers.

------
mrreese
Yeah some personal experience would benefit the article probably. Although the
manipulation techniques described aren't the worst I've come across. One time
a "client" said they didn't have money to pay for the done work, the guy
claimed he had to sell his car to pay me.

Obviously when I refused to send the work without payment the money arrived
the same day (it was a subcontracted thing, so I guess they really needed it
as well).

------
alainbryden
Intriguing title, but without anecdotes the whole article feels hollow.

------
hvs
Ugh, the writing in this article is atrocious. Between the (low quality) stock
photos, flashing ads, and poor writing, I'm wondering if this site is some
sort of content farm.

